# Senior Female Wanted Salem Oregon Area



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

*Senior Female Wanted Salem Oregon Area*

Leonardo's becoming very impatient with my efforts to find a lady-cagemate for him, so instead of requesting a Spayed Female Senior, I'd appreciate any Older Female who needs a home and is Spayable(meaning she is healthy enough for surgery, between 6 mo. and 18mo. old).
None of the Breeders around here have older females now, so if no luck than its Petsmart next week.
Spider


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Senior Female Wanted Salem Oregon Area*

Have you tried any rescues? They often have just those, and may even spay through their vet for you


----------



## Carrot (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Senior Female Wanted Salem Oregon Area*

I believe the Oregon Humane Society has an older female, maybe two. You'll probably have to push for one, as they said she has medical issues right now? That is if you're interested in obtaining her while understanding that.

She's a beautiful RB Point Siamese :-\


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Senior Female Wanted Salem Oregon Area*

I've looked at all the rescues around here and looked at the Oregon Humane Society site, theres a beautiful sealpoint but she's only 3 mo. old.
Leonardos a slow old Rattie and I was looking for someone closer to his own age to snuggle with, a young female would probably drive him nuts running around and stuff.
I'm looking for a full grown Rat whose owner for various reasons has to give her up.
Spider


----------



## Carrot (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Senior Female Wanted Salem Oregon Area*

I'm really sorry- I was exhausted last night when I posted that response, so let me clarify!

If you're interested, there's a little lady _in the back_. She is reported to have medical problems, but if you're still curious, maybe you can ask about her, push for her, and work something out. Obviously understandable if you're not interested.


That's all I could think of though, good luck!


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Senior Female Wanted Salem Oregon Area*

I will call first thing tomorrow.
thanks, Spider


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Senior Female Wanted Salem Oregon Area*

Post an ad on Craigslist.


----------

